# Sparrow in Distress



## LilBirdy (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello all,

I managed to catch a little sparrow today as her wing is sitting funny. It's tucked in like normal but her flight feathers are pointing skyward.

Is there something wrong with its wing that can be done to fix it?

I have her in a box with a blanket, hay, budgie seed and water


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Is she weak or tired, can she flap her wings, and does she seem to be in pain? 

Her wing could be broken/sprained, but from here it appears there are just a few feathers out of place. If it continues like that (i.e she doesn't preen them back again) then it appears to be strained, then, most likely. 

This is all a vague inference, if she appears to be deteriorating I would try and contact a wildlife rehabilitation center to see if they have any ideas. 

Best of luck, and please keep us updated on her condition! I hope all turns out well. :fingerx:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with Star, in most cases of native birds thy get very stressed. If at all possible a native carer or vet is the best option. Sometimes they appear to be not able to fly but after a short rest they come good also. we found one the other day sitting with head tucked under wing. Husband picked him up and was bringing him inside he fluttered into a bush. I advised just monitor him and he flew away shortly after.:budgie:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh dear poor sweet sparrow.looks like. It's broken perhaps I hope someone can help it get better soon.and then for a long while it need to recover in a safe place.in not very good at this But I once helped a dove with a hurt wing .gave it lots of attention and healthy foods to recover.but I think it has a good chance of recovery and 1 day fly again.we also have to help our animal friends when we can.keep us posted and hope to hear some good news soon.blessings.I shall pray for its recovery.come to think of it.it just looks more like a sprain or slight injury.my apologies I saw it from the side to get a better view.


----------



## LilBirdy (Jun 14, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Is she weak or tired, can she flap her wings and does she seem to be in pain?
> 
> Her wing could be broken/sprained, but from here it appears there are just a few feathers out of place. If it continues like that (i.e she doesn't preen them back again) then it appears to be strained, then, most likely.
> 
> ...


Most definitely not weak or tired, she can flap her wings but gets no lift what so ever, doesn't appear to be in pain but she could be hiding it. She latched on with her beak when I was checking out her wing.

She's only sitting in the corners of the box at the moment and jumping to get out.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Emma,

As you have now provided her with shelter, food and water, unless you can take her to a wildlife rehabilitation center, the best thing you can do for her is just leave her alone and let her rest.

A couple of times I've had sparrows fly into windows of the house and knock themselves out. 
Once I was sure one was dead but about an hour later he sat up and not too long after that he was able to fly up to one of the lower branches of a tree. 

Since she's now in a safe place and has food and water, rest is the best thing for her. :hug:

I'm moving your thread over to the "Other Birds" section of the forum.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking at the photo, I'm not seeing anything to be concerned about. 
The wing looks fine to me despite not being fully aligned. A little preen will likely place those feathers back in order. 
I hope the sparrow has a quick and full recovery.


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Poor wee sparrow must be very afraid. it is very hard to save a wild bird once they are fully feathered as they become very stressed when in captivity. To me ,her wing does not appear to be broken, as she is holding it close to her body., but I'm no expert.Is there some safe enclosed yard that you could release her into and watch closely to see if she can now gain some height? If she can fly high enough to perch in a tree, she would be safe. If she cannot do so, then a wildlife centre would be her best chance of recovery. Good on you for rescuing her. I hope things work out well for the wee sparrow.


----------

